# Star Wars Roman Empfehlungen



## Lee (17. Juli 2015)

Hallo liebes Forum!

Das wichtigste Vorweg: Ich bräuchte Tipps welche der unzähligen Bücher aus dem Star Wars Expanded Universe gut und lesenswert sind, welche eher weniger.

Bislang habe ich gelesen:

- Die Bücher zu Episode 1-3. Vorallem das Buch zu Episode 3 hat mir unfassbar gut gefallen. Der Autor hat extrem viel Wert darauf gelegt die philosophischen Hintergründe des Jedi-Daseins aufzuzeigen und den Konflikt Anakins mit der dunklen Seite sehr gut dargestellt. Speziell diese philosophischen Ausführungen und die Art wie die Jedi die Welt sehen und beurteilen haben mir sehr gut gefallen und *am liebsten wäre mir ein Buch, indem dieser Aspekt nicht zu kurz kommt.

*
- Vom Autor des Episode 3 Buchs Matthew Stover: Shatterpoint/Mace Windu und die Arme der Klone. Konnte storyseitig nicht mit EP3 mithalten, aber auch hier hat Stover wieder sehr gut die innere Gedankenwelt der Jedi dargestellt.
-Wieder von Matthew Stover: Luke Skywalker und die Schatten von Mindor: Hat mich nicht all zu sehr begeistert, weder die Story noch die Darstellung der Charaktere.

- Thrawn Trillogie von Timothy Zahn: Hier hat mir sehr gut gefallen wie gut Zahn die aus den Filmen bekannten Persönlichkeiten der Charaktere übernommen hat. Und überhaupt hat er eine ziemlich gute Story geschaffen, wüsste ich es nicht besser wäre es durchaus als "offizielles Sequel" der klassischen Trillogie durchgegangen. Allerdings kommen die philosophischen Aspekte des Jeditums etwas zu kurz, wobei da Zahn kein Vorwurf zu machen ist. Häufig dreht sich die Story schließlich gar nicht um Luke und er ist ja auch kein Jedi der alten Schule. Zudem waren die neuen Episoden noch nicht erschienen und es gab kaum Informationen darüber was Jedi wirklich ausmachte.

- Darth Bane - Schöpfer der Dunkelheit: Das Buch habe ich begonnen und an sich war es auch sehr gut geschrieben, allerdings, und das mag jetzt seltsam anmuten, mochte ich kein Buch aus Sicht der Sith lesen. Wie oben erwähnt interessieren mich die Philosophischen Ideen die hinter dem Jeditum stecken. Ich halte diese auch für grob gesagt "richtig". Anders hingegen die Philosophie der Sith. Kanalysieren von Hass und negativen Emotionen um daraus Kraft zu schöpfen. Diese Meinung teile ich nicht. Und persönlich möchte ich kein Buch lesen, indem mir permanent (zumindest bis zu dem Zeitpunkt zu welchem ich aufgehört habe) erzählt wird, man solle getreu dem Motto Kraft durch Hass leben.  Das heißt nicht, dass ich nicht auch die Sichtweise der Sith in manchen Bereichen lesen wollen würde. Aber ausschließlich davon zu lesen behagt mir nicht. Hernach fange ich noch an selbst daran zu glauben 

- Knight Errant Jägerin der Sith: Ich hatte erst große Hoffnungen in das Buch gesetzt als ich die Zusammenfassung las, aber es konnte mich kein bisschen packen. Weder seitens Story noch der Protagonistin oder Charaktere


Zusammengefasst bin ich einfach ein unglaublicher Fan vom Konzept der Jedi und des Jedi-Ordens. Dementsprechend dürften meine Interessen wohl auch eher in der alten Republik zu finden sein, aber möglicherweise kommen alte Tugenden auch in den Büchern der neuen Republik wieder zum Vorschein? Weiterhin lese ich aber auch sehr gerne Bücher, die nicht so Jedi fixiert sind wie eben die Thrawn Trillogie es war. Schließlich mag ich ja das ganze Star Wars Universum 

Ich suche also einfach gute Bücher im Star Wars Setting. Vielleicht kennt ihr da ja was 

Edit: In Star Wars Battlefront 2 gab es ein paar Storyeinlagen zur 501. Division. Die fand ich damals auch gut. Vllt gibts dazu ja ein gutes Buch?


----------

